# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود الاثنين ٢٦ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#مزمل أبوالقاسم

26/10/2020

#أبو فضة عامل ضجة.. فريق قليل الحيلة.. منزوع الدسم..
#الزعيم (يشلح) الوصيف الخفيف وينقل الصفر الدولي الى المستوى المحلي..
#شيخ الطريقة السمانية يفكك تمكين المدعوم صامولة صامولة.. ويطارده زنقة زنقة..

• ما اجمل المريخ صانع التاريخ.. قرين الروعة مهد الوفاء..
• ترقرقت دموعي عندما شاهدت ابطال الدوري.. رفاق امير الحسن يرتدون قمصاناً تحمل صورة عاشق المريخ الراحل مهند ميرغني عليه الرحمة ، ويهدونه اللقب الثالث عربون وفاء ومحبة لشاب جميل السجايا ، عشق المريخ بصدق ، وزرع في قلوبنا فيوض المحبة قبل ان يحتجب عنا سريعاٌ بلا وداع..
• كان مهند حاضراً معنا في ملحمة السبت الأغر بروحه الطيبة النقية ، وكنا نردد في سرنا عبارة لن ننساك ، وستظل باقياً فينا ما حيينا..
• ما زلت اذكر كيف انهك نفسه واستثمر كل رصيد علاقاته كي يساعدنا في قضية (كاس) بإحضار المستند الذي تسبب في كسب المريخ للدعوى التاريخية ، وأقصد به الخطاب الذي اثبت ان اتحاد الكرة ممثلاُ في لجنة المسابقات عاقب مريخ الفاشر ولاعبه هشام سليمان (جنيه) لأنه شارك في مباراة الزعيم مع السلاطين وهو موقوف..
• أثبت المستند قوة حجة المريخ ، وسند شكواه ، وافحم الاتحاد الذي رفض الرد على استفسارات كاس العديدة له عن مدى قانونية مشاركة اللاعب هشام جنية في المباراة مثار الدعوى ، لتأخذ المحكمة بالمستند ف آخر المطاف ، وتعتمده لتمنح السيد المريخ احد اغلى القابه المحلية عبر التاريخ..
• اكدت صورة الراحل مهند المطبوعة على قميص التش ورفاقه صحة المقولة الخالدة (المريخ عالم جميل) ، وهو كذلك قطعاً لأن اهله يجيدون رد الجميل لأهل العطاء ، وغلاة العاشقين..
• طب في مرقدك يا مهند ، واعلم ان السيد المريخ أعاد كتابة التاريخ ، وهزم لجان الظلم والإستهبال قبل ان يروض الهلال..
• تفوق على حكام الترصد ، وضرب لجان الإنحياز التي غيرت نظام المنافسة الأولى كي تمنح فريقها ميزة أداء ست مباريات إضافية على ارضه ، خلافاً لمنافسه الذي طاف كل الولايات ، ولم يتبق له سوى مباراة وحيدة خارج العاصمة ..
• أوقفوا جمال خشارم كي يحرموا الزعيم من مدربه ثلاثة لقاءات سبقت ليلة الختام ، وقصدوا إبعاده عن فريقه في لقاء التتويج ، فأدار المباراة من المقصورة إضطراراً ، ومع ذلك كان الدرس قاسي اترصد .. من اب زرد..
• لم يكن الهلال التعبان منافساً للمريخ في البطولة الحالية ، لأن اللقب كان سيكتسي اللون الأحمر قبل ثلاث او اربع جولات من النهاية لو لم تقدم لجنة المسابقات على تعديل نظام المسابقة كي تحفظ للمدعوم فرصته في مقارعة المريخ القاهر .. ولكن هيهات!..
• لعب المريخ بدءاً ضد لجنة الإنضباط .. ولجنة المسابقات.. ولجنة الإستئنافات ، وضد حكام الممتاز الذين لا يرون في الأحمر جميلاص يستحق به الإنصاف..
• نافس دكتاتور الاتحاد الذي تعمد إضعاف الفرقة الحمراء بالإبقاء على المجلس المتنافر المفكك ، ومارس كل أنواع الكذب والإستهبال كي يقنع الفيفا بصحة الجمعية العبثية ..
• مع ذلك توج الزعيم نفسه بطلاً للممتاز للمرة الثالثة توالياً ، ليخرج لسانه الطويل وزنده المفتول لكل من حدثتهم انفسهم بحرمانه من البطولات ..
• انتزع البطولة حقاً وصدقاً وجدارة ً وعنوة ، لأنه يضم امهر لاعبي السودان وافضلهم على الإطلاق..
• لذلك أتت فرحة جماهيره باللقب الغالي مضاعفة ، سيما وانه بسط بها هيمنته التامة على ملاعب الكرة السودانية واثبت بها ان المكر السيء لا يحيق الا بأهله..
• وان المريخ يظل بطلاً ولو كره الكارهون..
• تخيلوا معي ما كان سيحدث للوصيف الضعيف لو ان المريخ تمكن من الإحتفاظ بالعقرب بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن الغربال وأشركهما امام الهلال..
• تخيلوا معي لو ان فرقة المريخ الذهبية التي خاضت اللقاء بتوليفة وطنية صرفة تمتعت بخدمات اثنين او ثلاثة لاعبين أجانب ممن تعود النادي على ضمهم عندما كان يمتلك إدارات تجيد العناية بفريقها..
• بكم كانت ستنتهي المباراة؟..
• وإلى أي مدى كان فارق النقاط سيتسع بين الزعيم والمدعوم.. علماً ان البطل انهى المسابقة متقدما بخمس نقاط على منافسه الكحيان..
• نتذكر جميعاً ان المريخ حقق لقب الدوري الحالي من دون ان يؤدي أي مباراة في ملعبه المغلق اكثر من عام ونصف عام ، وأنه اضطر لأن يتجول بين مدن العاصمة الثلاث كي يتدرب ويلعب..
• وأنه استعان بثلاثة أجهزة فنية اثناء الدوري الحالي..
• وأنه لم يحظ بأي تحضيرات نوعية للإعداد قبل بداية الموسم ، وعانى ما عانى من ضعف إدارته وترصد لجان الإتحاد وحكامه له ، وانه دخل لقاء التتويج وهو مهدد بفقدان افضل لاعبيه ، وان ثلاثة من اميز نجومه وقعوا عقوداُ واستلموا اموالاً من الهلال قبل أيام معدودات من لحظة ختام المسابقة الكبيرة ، ونجح برغم ذلك كله في حصد اغلى الألقاب ، وتوج نفسه بطلاً للممتاز للمرة الثالثة في احلك الظروف..
• ألا يوضح ذلك الإنجاز قيمة المواهب القيمة التي يحويها كشف الزعيم الحالي؟..
• ألا يعلي من حجم الإنجاز التاريخي للزعيم؟..
• لو مرت تلك الظروف الصعبة على أي فريق آخر لهبط من الممتاز ، لكن الزعيم بقى بطلاُ لأنه بطل..
• والبطل بطل مهما حصل ..
• الحقيقة ان الهلال ما كان له ان يحفظ بفرصته في منافسة المريخ على البطولة حتى الليلة الأخيرة لو لم يحصل على الدعم المعتاد ، لأن فريقه الحالي لا يختلف كثيراً في مستواه عن اهلي عطبرة والفلاح كسلا الذين غادرا الممتاز ، ولا ميزة تذكر له على هلال الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي ، ولن نقول هلال الأبيض ومريخ الفاشر لأنهما افضل من المدعوم بكثير..
• لو توافرت العدالة الغائبة للمسابقة الكبيرة لما حصل الهلال على لقب مؤهل للتنافس الإفريقي ، ولإحتل مكانه الطبيعي بين فرق الوسط ، لأنه يخلو من اللاعبين الموهوبين ، خلافاً للمريخ الذي تضم دكته لاعبين يتفوقون في مستوياتهم على أساسي المدعوم .. بكثير ..
• مثال على ذلك لقاء التتويج ، الذي جلس فيه لاعبون بقيمة محمد هاشم التكت وضياء الدين محجوب وحمزة داؤود وأبو القاسم ومنجد النيل والموهوبان اليافعان طبنجة وسفيان في دكة الإحتياط..
• اجمل لحظات التتويج حدثت عندما نصب فرسان الزعيم ممراً شرفياً للاعبي الهلال ، في لحظة صعودهم للحصول على الميداليات الفضية ، وصفقوا لهم وحيوهم بكل روح رياضية .. بلفتة بارعة استحق عليها اخوان الأمير الشكر والتقدير..
• لا غرابة ،، فوصافة الزعيم شرف لو تعلمون عظيم..
• أبو فضة عامل ضجة ..
• تحدثوا عن تشليع المريخ وها هي الصحف الزرقاء تنقل إلينا اكبر مجزرة (تشليح) يتعرض لها المدعوم في تاريخه الزاخر بالأصفار..
• (15) لاعباً مهددون بالشطب ، ولو احسن بيبو وتيري ورمضان والصيني والتش استغلال الإنفرادات التي سنحت لهم لطال الشطب السوباط والطاهر يونس وربما سليم أبو صفارة والصحاف..
• سيما حلاوة مولد..

آخر الحقائق 

• نحي مدرب المريخ جمال خشارم الذي رفض الإستماع الى الأصوات المتشجنة التي طالبته بإبعاد اللاعبين الذين فاوضهم الهلال..
• طبيعي ان يسعى الهلال ويحلم بضم موهوبي المريخ..
• ومن الطبيعي ان لا يحفل المريخ بالتفاوض مع أي لاعب في فرقة الهلال الحالية..
• كنا راغبين في ضم بعض لاعبيهم لكننا لم نجد فيهم من يستحق ارتداء شعار فريق (الدريم تيم)..
• ماعندهمش.. يخربهم!..
• فريق يتغنى أنصاره بعد الرؤوف ويعتبرونه النجم الأول طبيعي ان يحتل الوصافة..
• لا فوزي نفع ولا النقر افاد..
• فريق قليل الحيلة .. منزوع الدسم ..
• الوصافة عليه كثيرة..
• لو ركز رماة المريخ قليلاً امام مرمى (المدعوم) لاستحق لقب (المردوم)..
• انا (المردوم) جفاني حبيب..
• (مردوم) في حبي مالي ايه ذنبي الجنيتو؟..
• سيما غرد واهلال عرد!..
• اخفق مهاجمو المريخ في ترجمة ست انفرادات الى اهداف ..
• دفاع الهلال شوبة كوارع بلسان عصفور..
• وسطه دايخ ، ودفاعه ملاح سبانخ ..
• هجومه منزوع الأنياب .. ايش جاب لجا يا هلالاب..
• فرق يا إبراهيم..
• بل ردم يا إبراهيم..
• راهنوا على تشليع المريخ بانتزاع نجومه بدلاً من الاهتمام بتقوية فريهم ..
• تدخل حازم الحاسم وابطل المخطط اللئيم في اللحظات الأخيرة..
• ضخ مليارات الجنيهات للمفكوكين وأعاد قيدهم بكرم معهود فيه..
• نشكر القنصل الوفي ونجزل له الشكر بالإنابة عن ملايين الصفوة ..
• لا حاسم إلا حازم ..\
• كذلك ننوه بالإضافات النوعية التي اشرف على انتقائها سوداكال بمساعدة بعض أوفياء الزعيم..
• مصعب كردمان احد افضل لاعبي المحور في السودان ..
• اللاعب الصغير القوي (20 عاماً) الذي تدرج في كل المنتخبات السنية ، ولعب للناشئين والشباب والأولمبي والمنتخب الأول ..
• وجدي هندسة صانع العاب الخرطوم الوطني..
• محمد عباس كنان مهاجم هلال التبلدي الموهوب ..
• لاعبون مميزون سيشكلون إضافة لا تقدر بثمن لفرقة الموهوبين..
• التحدي القادم للصفوة يتمثل في إعادة قيد الحلواني وبيبو خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية ..
• نفتح الباب امام كل الصفوة المساهمة في معركة قيد الموهبين..
• نعود الى مسمار الصاوي الضاوي ..
• الضربة العنيفة أتت مكررة ..
• نخشى ان تتسبب في إعادة السودان الى قائمة الدول الراعية للإرهاب لأنها نسفت شباك المدعوم وحولتها الى رماد ..
• الرماد كال حماد..
• وحماد راقد خل..
• منتهي رسميي وشعبي وانتقالي..
• السماني الإرهابي تزعم لجنة تفكيك التمكين الأزرق في اتحاد الهلال العام والعرضة الشمالية .ز
• فككهم (صامولة صامولة)..
• وطاردهم زنقة زنقة ..
• سيما حلاوة مولد..
• قونوا احلى من السمسمية والفولية..
• وأطعم من الفستقية والحمصية واللوزية والبندقية..
• فتح عينك تاكل ملبن..
• حلاوة سيما عليها القيمة ..
• احلى من البسيمة ..
• كع .. جيب من جوة يا حسن بسبوسة..
• القون كل مرة بالكربون..
• مرة في دوري الأبطال ومرة في المرمى شمال..
•  مرة في مكسيم ومرة في جمال..
• ختاها ليهم محل يرك الطير..
• مدد يا شيخ الطريقة السمانية..
• ما نازلنا المدعوم في شيخ الاستادات الا شتتنا شمله .. وخليناهو كل ستة في حتة..
• مريخ الجمال فكك تمكين الهلال ..
• مريخنا نار الضلع..
• الحلواني نار الضلع .. بيبو نار الضلع..
• صلاح تايغر نار الضلع .. امير الحسن نار الضلع..
• الصيني ده محتاج مقال كامل ليهو براااااهو ..
• الكلس... أرى فيه افضل خليفة للفارس جمال أبو عنجة ..
• ما كلموكم؟..
• جانا صيني .. وطلع ياباني..
• هلال الوصافة الدائمة .. فريق الياباني والتاباني..
• تمنيت ان يدفع خشارم بالموهوب سفيان..
• الصبي .. موهوب وقوي وسريع..
• لو اشركه لأنهك الأعمال شغيل وسموأل وفارس..
• سفيان نجم النجوم القادم في عالم النجوم..
• صبي وموهوب..
• يجب العمل على إعادة العقرب بكري المدينة للكشوفات في اول يوم للتسجيلات..
• بكري من افضل المهاجمين في القارة السمراء..
• الموسم المقبل على الأبواب..
• لذلك يجب على اهل المريخ ان يشرعوا في التجهيز لمعسكر الإعداد منذ الآن..
• نرشح الحاسم حازم لإستضافته في ارض زايد الخير..
• لن تقبل الصفوة بتكرار مسخرة الخروج من البطولة الإفريقية مرة أخرى..
• الوصيف تعبان جنينة ..
• والزعيم في نعيم ..
• السماني غرد واتفرد..
• حتى العشرين من شهر فبراير الماضي كان الفارق عدد بطولات الممتاز ست لصالح المدعوم..
• في شهور معدودة (حست) لتنحصر في ثلاث..
• كسرنا حظهم بي (كاس) وجمعنا معاهو ثلاثة كاسات..
• أي حاجة في السودان ماشة زايدة ومتضخمة .. الا الهلال..
• المدعوم اندقش وانطقش واتنفش واندرش وانهبش .. حتى انكمش..
• ليهو ثلاثة سنة يا حبة عيني .. لا ضاق بطولة .. لا شم عافية ..
• لا ندري ايهما اوفر انكماشاً من الآخر .. الجنيه السوداني ام الهلال الصفراني..
• وفي زمن التطبيع .. المدعوم مصر يطبع مع صفره الأزلي..
• غرد ترمب ورفع العقوبات عن السودان ، والصفر ما راضي يغرد معاهو ..
• وحالياً .. شايفو متمدد محلياً..
• تحديث المقامة الصفرية وجب واستحب..
• تغريدات ترمب وسيما دي لازم تدخل عليهو.. وتبوس يديهو..
• وتنقل اليهو وفايا ليهو .. وحبي الأكيد..
• الصفر الغليد ( كان تعب منك جناح في السرعة زيد)..
• معقولة ثلاثة سنة لا تشوفو بطولة لاتضوقو كاس؟..
• ولما تضوقوا (كاس) تلقو طعمه حنضل..
• آخر بطولة شالها المدعوم حصلت في زمن بشة..
• التضخم حاصل في كل حاجة (الا الهلال) يا صلاح ميليشيا!..
• آخر خبر : الهلال حليلو يا حبان .. ماشي ضبلان .. ومن لحم الدنيا كملان..
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكوووور كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مزمل متعب 
الله لا رماك في طريقه
*

----------

